
The Elephant in Apple’s iCloud - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/the_elephant_in_apples_icloud/
======
joejohnson
Apple will fix these issues. First, the average user isn't trying to upgrade
the moment new software is released; I'd guess most of the people upgrading on
Wednesday were the kind of people who need to have the latest iOS and OS X the
minute it comes out, and those are also the types who will power through and
figure it out. The average users will upgrade a few days or weeks later, and
the kinks will be worked out by then.

And Apple is working to merge multiple Apple IDs. These issues presented here
have relatively easy solutions and are probably close to being solved.

~~~
KirinDave
> Apple will fix these issues.

What makes you so confident that they have the expertise to do so?

I don't mean to be nasty about this, but if there is one thing Apple has
consistently shown they do not understand it's networked infrastructure.
iTunes has been plagued with problems for years. iDisk is unreliable, MobileMe
was a disaster, WebObjects was a framework nearly universally rejected, the
apple store has to close its curtains for inventory updates (wtf? It's 2011,
Apple), Back To My Mac has never worked well (when it works at all), Apple's
streaming video servers frequently have problems that put AppleTVs in bad
states (restart required, sorry!), and OSX Server has never been a robust
platform for infrastructure.

All the evidence suggests that this is Apple's big weakness. pointing this out
isn't being unfair; it's being legitimately worried about their ability to
execute on iCloud. No one worries if Apple can execute on the mobile or user-
facing software side of the plan, because they've consistently shown they can
execute there.

~~~
ugh
_the apple store has to close its curtains for inventory updates (wtf? It's
2011, Apple)_

Marketing. Have you heard of it?

~~~
KirinDave
Really. Really? You think that is the plan?

~~~
ugh
Sure. Do you honestly believe they cannot update the store on the fly?

~~~
KirinDave
Yes. I have no reason to believe otherwise. Do you?

~~~
ugh
I would be very surprised if they only updated they store a couple time a
year. You know, they sell tons of other stuff, accessories and so on.

------
cydonian_monk
I'm far from a heavy Apple user (with only a MacMini, iPhone, iPad, and an
AppleTV... I only really use their gear for communications and entertainment),
so the only major problems I had were with migrating MobileMe to iCloud, and
the whole confusion over having two Apple IDs. The iCloud setup was rather un-
Apple-ey complex, but nothing most tech-inclined people couldn't get through.
(Which was part of the problem.)

Was the iCloud setup any easier for folks that didn't have a .Mac or MobileMe
account to migrate?

------
dlsspy
The biggest annoyance is what it doesn't even look like it will do. I can't
(meaningfully) sync my docs between my mac and my iPad. That's one of the main
reasons I wanted to upgrade.

------
cormullion
Wouldn't it be better to wait until there's a better idea of how many people
had problems? typically only those with problems are vocal about them, those
without don't bother. I upgraded two ipads, two iphones, an iPod touch and a
couple of macs, and they're all working fine. I don't think we'll know how
widespread any problems were unless Apple apologize publically, like they did
with MobileMe.

------
bengl3rt
I don't understand why people share an iTunes account with their
spouse/family.

Does that mean they share an email address too? Why?

~~~
pohl
I don't share an id with anyone, but I have friends who share an id with their
spouses so that they only have to buy songs, apps, movies, & books once, and
can both have access to them on different devices. Today, one such friend
spoke of how it's nice for him to be able to snap a picture of their daughter,
and have it show up in the photo stream on his wife's phone.

So before iCloud it was just a cost-saving measure. After iCloud it's savings
plus photo-stream sharing.

